# Opus 131, first movement



## Gallus (Feb 8, 2018)

The deepest, most profound piece of music ever penned? Just in tears listening to it...


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Gallus said:


> The deepest, most profound piece of music ever penned? Just in tears listening to it...


Not the deepest, most profound piece ever written but a truly great one. You picked a superb recording, too.


----------



## NeilP (Aug 25, 2020)

Yes I agree it is beautiful I wonder if LVB could actually hear how beautiful it was due to him getting progressively deaf?


----------



## ORigel (May 7, 2020)

I prefer movement six and seven of that quartet. That being said, movement 1 is one of the greatest, most profound fugues ever.


----------



## ORigel (May 7, 2020)

NeilP said:


> Yes I agree it is beautiful I wonder if LVB could actually hear how beautiful it was due to him getting progressively deaf?


Beethoven could hear it in his mind's ear, else he wouldn't have been able to compose it.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Gallus said:


> The deepest, most profound piece of music ever penned? Just in tears listening to it...


You're not wrong on that! However, personally I would go for the Heiliger Dankgesang of Op.132 on the profundity stakes....just IMHO


----------



## Eclectic Al (Apr 23, 2020)

CnC Bartok said:


> You're not wrong on that! However, personally I would go for the Heiliger Dankgesang of Op.132 on the profundity stakes....just IMHO


And then you've got the Cavatina from Op 130 for sheer beauty.

I won't compare, but I will just note that there are certainly some good bits in Beethoven's late quartets.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Try ‘Beethoven for a later age’ by Edward Dusinberre


----------

